# Experience driver needs work - Rochester, Ny



## committed2grow (Jan 19, 2009)

I was working for Redwagon Lawncare as a salesmen and a plow guy. I actually got my boss a large number of accounts, but he stopped paying his drivers and didn't pay my comission so I quit. I can't stand sitting around waiting for the landscaping season to begin so I'm looking for a new plow position. 585-339-8611 or email at [email protected]


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Didn't I see Red Wagon LawnCare in the news????????


----------



## committed2grow (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah my boss took more contracts then he had equipment or employees to service then wouldn't refund money. I'm trying to fine someone with some integrity to work for.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

It sounds like this happened on a large scale.. a local roofer here in NH has had atleast 8 companies and has done this many times. He just gets another girlfriend to start up another company name. I met his EX salesman last year and the guy told me ofcourse i knew what was going on. How could i not?. All the customers had my phone number. I had to BS alot of people but i didn't care aslong as I got my cut.


----------



## committed2grow (Jan 19, 2009)

well that wasn't the case with me...I had no idea of how ran his business.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We filled all our positions, try craigslist rochester, or Hosmer still has his add out I know.


----------

